# my EVO 6 TME



## ralfi (Oct 2, 2006)

At the beginning of this year, i had to sell my beloved Nissan Skyline R34 GT-R because of family reasons.

Because japanese cars are my passion, after a few weeks the question comes up: What car comes next?

My first idea was to buy a R34 GT-R again, but the risk was too high, that the car would not be in that condition as i expect.

So i came back to the roots. I owned a yellow evo 8 two years ago, so i knew the car has a huge potential.

I contact my mate rick (draganddrift) to find a car for me. 
My defaults: EVO 6 TME, very low mileage, absolute stock, very good condition, accidentfree.

After 4 weeks of waiting i got a mail: 
"I´ve found an EVO 6 TME, 17.000 km, very mint condition, this car was made for you mate! Buy it!"

After thinking for 2 seconds, i transfer the money and buy the car.

Here´s the pic which i got for my decision: 



After collecting it in bremerhaven, i drove it to alex (importracing) to assemble my plans. 

The following parts were mounted:
- black headlights
- modified taillights
- Speedo up to 260 km/h
- LED plate lighting
- tailgate cleaned up
- Ganador mirrors (unfortunalety they are still missing)
- Tein strut brace (front and rear) (still missing too)
- GramLights 57 maximum time attack in 8,5 x 18 
- black Rays wheel nuts
- Toyo R888 in 235/40
- Tein Monoflex 
- Performance Friction Brake upgrade
- ATS 2 disc Carbon clutch
- JIC exhaust (incl. downpipe)
- Evolink ECU
- Apexi AVC-R
- new intercooler
And the most important:
The whole motor was overhault: piston, conrods, camshafts...
...to fit the GT3076! :smthumbup

And that´s the result! (i love it - thanks to rick and alex for their support)

I hope you like it!


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

That really is in amazing condition. I like the wheel choice as well. It looks mean as hell!

Very nice purchase, I have always loved Evo VI's


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i went the other way with mine, sold the TME and got a 34, 

yours looks nice


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

That's one clean TME, the last pic is just hardcore! :thumbsup:


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

Thats an awsome evo!


----------



## Darbo (Nov 2, 2003)

tme is the best evo by far full stop

aggro style
they are cool


----------



## ralfi (Oct 2, 2006)

some news:

Rays CE28N in 9x18 + michelin ps2 in 245/35
ganador mirrors
coilover turn down - to put the car 1 - 2 cm lower than the old setup


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Looks absolutely superb and is in excellent condition!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

wow really smart

i so miss mine


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Very nice clean example :thumbsup:


----------



## MorePSiTehbett4 (Sep 15, 2009)

how about some 5-10mm spacers to bring the wheels out to the fender

other than that, lovely car!!! what are the numbers of the mapping? and what fuel do you use(also what's your pump fuel octane?)


----------



## ralfi (Oct 2, 2006)

i use 100 octane fuel (v-power or ultimate 100)

There isn´t much space on the rear axle. 
The basis of the bodywork is still a usual lancer, so i can´t use wider rims, other offset or spacers.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Im not sure about that front bumper but that is a lovely TME..

Exhaust is nice.. Wheels are nice.. Show them TME seats off!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Nice and clean as usual

I heard you have got a Evo 9 Wagon too.......


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

beautiful car! The wheels match it perfectly.
The Evos are often a tough match at the track with my GT-R, and I enjoy racing with them. Would definitely buy an EVO if I couldn't have a GT-R anymore.


----------



## ralfi (Oct 2, 2006)

@kadir
it´s the original TME Front Bumper - looks very aggresive! :thumbsup:

@evolutionVI
you´re so f******* right mate


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Beautiful car mate. Love the CE28's :thumbsup:


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

Looks very very nice now, how is the handle now you changed the suspension?
Yes how is the wagon .....are you missing the Wagon EvolutionVI?
That car changed alot from when we first bought it, and so did the Wagon


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

EndlessR said:


> Looks very very nice now, how is the handle now you changed the suspension?
> Yes how is the wagon .....are you missing the Wagon EvolutionVI?
> That car changed alot from when we first bought it, and so did the Wagon


I miss my Wagon sometimes....yes,but i know its in the best hands...always clean and beautiful:thumbsup:

I have had so much fun with it,enjoyed it everytime i drove it,but sadly you cant drive 4 cars at once....and so Ralfi got the chance to pick it up:clap:


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

EvolutionVI said:


> I miss my Wagon sometimes....yes,but i know its in the best hands...always clean and beautiful:thumbsup:
> 
> I have had so much fun with it,enjoyed it everytime i drove it,but sadly you cant drive 4 cars at once....and so Ralfi got the chance to pick it up:clap:


haha 4 cars, you have the TME still? 

I know Ralfi sent me some photos before, wagon was very nice looking, some simple mods, wheels go very very well with it.  

So R35, how does it fair against your previous cars?


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Woow stunning VI mate looks absolutely clean! My brother has one in silver and i love these cars especially the sound they produce on high revs


----------

